# introducing my 7 babies!!



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

hi all,
i just found this site and boy is it great!!!

7 cats own me:

there are 4 females:
stormy and winnie: they are 7 year old litter sisters, and just about identical, with long black fur where in the winter time the ruff around their neck turn grey (i'm not sure why that happens) i'm the only one who can tell them apart and once in a while i'm not too sure!!

crystal: she is a 9 year old shaded silver persian and is a bit neurotic!

roo: is the oldest at 14 years old, grey and white short hair.

the 3 males are:
chuckie and spyder: they are 2 year old litter brothers and look nothing alike, chuckie is part maine coone i believe...a real big guy.
spyder is a short hair black cat...but they're both real sweeties!

milo: is the baby at 1 year old, grey tabby with white paws, and a real brat, he loves to terrorise the girls! 

i guess this is long enough for now, maybe later if i can ever figure it out i can post some pictures.

happy to meet all of you!!


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

Hi and welcome! It's nice to meet you and your crew.
I also have a cat named Stormy!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and your cats sound very beautiful. I cant wait to see some pictures and as to your question below, no there is no such thing as too many cats hehe :lol:


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

wow welcome to the forum....  looking forward to seeing all your kitties..


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

hi Stormy! Welcome to the cat forum


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

thanks for the welcome everyone!!!  

shlanon, i named my cat stormy because when she was a kitten after she got done tearing through the house it looked like a storm hit!!!
glad there are more stormys out there!

also, i forgot to mention i have 3 ferrets as well, they like to give the cats a good chase!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

stormy, It will be really interesting and fun to have you and your gang with us! Welcome!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I thought you were actually related to Shlanon
It is very nice to meet you also Mother of Great 7 kitties! I enjoyed reading your introduction. It is amazing how 2 kitties of the same litter can look diferent from one another.


----------

